# Which building(s) made you interested in skyscrapers?



## cloud32 (Sep 29, 2011)

I was always interested in my local buildings when i was small so my mum bought me a childs book of skyscrapers. In it were cartoons of the (then) Sears Tower, Transamerica Pyramid, Flatiron Building and the typical New York buildings which got me interested in skyscrapers in general. 



















Oh and the 'fictonal' skyscrapers of Sim City 4 helped a load too


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

wwoooww...willis (sears) tower is a nice nine box at different heights...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

My interest started when I first visited Rotterdam and saw this tower (Delftse poort) under construction, together with the adjacent towers.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

For me, it's when i first went to Makati City... so basically, it's not just one building but the entire CBD.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Ocean Railroader said:


> The Godzilla Movies and Power Rangers it made me want to build a train set with five foot tall skyscrapers in that one day I would like to use it as a back drop to film giant monster movies.


best answer so far!!


----------

